# David Lynch coffee



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, that David Lynch.

Intrigued, but then looked at the prices. £21 for 12oz. Twice the price of Square Mile's more expensive blends.

He's having a laugh, isn't he?


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Must be







I looked as well, think I will be spending my money elsewhere!!


----------

